# 6 Week Old Baby Pictures - Lots of Pics



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

My litter from Zoey and Basil are officially 6 weeks old today and I decided to do a little photo shoot. Nothing to exciting. 
One of the boys has already gone to his new home and I have 4 left, two I'm keeping and two that will be going to their new home this weekend I believe.

*Junior - A mini Basil* 


























































*Bandit*












































*The Twins - Going to new home this weekend.*


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

ooh! I love Bandit o3o..I want to steal her?(I'm assuming since the name is in pink xD) head...o3o..along with the rest of her, ofcourse

*mutters* not exactly sure what good a mouse head would do me..but ya know

xD

my oddness asside, they;re all very cute =)


----------



## KTyne (Jun 8, 2012)

Awww, I love the photos of the twins, adorable photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

If you have cats, they would love a mouse head, though I think they to would prefer the whole mouse. 
She surely is a girl, smaller than the twins but she is staying with me, Im unsure of if I'll use her for breeding though. My Dad has been calling her "mud" since she was around 6 days old *grumble grumble*

I'm glad the twins are going together, they actually don't look alike other than their faces. One is a pied cinnamon and the other is a pied black. I can't believe they are 6 weeks old already. My other twins (Siamese and argente sisters) absolutely love the little ones, they'll miss them when they go.

They'll be coming along to a seminar with me this weekend. It's about breeding and genetics of mice, rabbits and guineas. They asked me to bring some of my mice along as examples.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

That's a lovely photoshoot! I like Basil Junior (though Basil Senior the one and only is still secretly my fave of all your mice). Mud and the twins are cute as well. How time has flown!!!

That's interesting about the seminar on the weekend. Tell more?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Oh he is my favourite to, then comes The Original Twins, (Ava and Nova) and Xia. I'm only really keeping Junior because Basil will be 2 years old in nine days so I want to keep a Basil-like mouse around. Since Junior looks so much like Basil, it'll almost be like Basil isn't leaving. I know right? Time has gone so fast, I'm excited for my next lot which should be due around the 29th if not earlier. Soooooo excited! Lots of pictures just like last time. I loved doing the day by day photos. I like seeing how they grow.

There is actually two seminars, 3 hours each. Wendy is actually the one who is holding them, I mean the Northern Rabbit and Cavy Club is. Many Rabbit and Guinea Pig shows around NZ only allow you to show pedigree, no fault, intact animals. The best of the best. The Northen Rabbit and Cavy Club accepts any animal you wish to enter in a show, even if they are "defective" in some way. They are pets, judged by the normal rules but they allow you to show your animals. One of the rabbits at the last show had half a foot, a few were desexed, but it didn't matter. Many of the commitee members are those from other Clubs that grew sick of the drama. 
Its almost like an Agricultural day at Primary School, to introduce children to animals, showing, care, etc. The commitee members have also been nice enough to allow mice and rats into the shows and for you to be a member in the club. Which is fantastic for me 

Now that I have explained that, the seminars.
Although they are mainly about Rabbits and Guinea pigs, Wendy has decided it would be a great idea to include information on Mice and because of this has been asking me a ton of questions. The first Seminar is this weekend and its all about Breeding and genetics, including genetic problems which can arise and things like general coat faults, lethel combinations etc. I was asked to bring some mice along because I have a lot more variation amongst my group of mice and god knows what else. 
The next seminar is on the 28th and it focuses on Grooming, Sexing and Nutrition. I'll be bringing my mice along again to help with the sexing and I will be able to help Wendy if she forgets something or doesn't know how to answer any questions that may arise.

I have a feeling I may be the only one who is there for mice, Rabbit and Guinea Pig breeding is more common so mice obviously won't be the main focus. 
Speaking of Guinea Pigs, I'm getting some tomorrow so be prepared for more pictures


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

That club sounds fantastic - like they're really interested in bringing the animals to the public. How wonderful that mice and ratties get some attention as well. Your friend Wendy sounds very open minded. Some cavy or rabbit show people would NEVER include mice or rats in a show line up. I'm sure the people who go to the seminar will enjoy the variety. I hope you get asked some interesting questions. 

A few seminars like this, with a bit of PR, and who knows... it may be the beginnings of an active mouse fanciers community in NZ!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I can't wait for that day. I must admit, I'm so very sick of being the only serious breeder in NZ. I know of a few people who breed to supply pet shop though they don't put the bettering the breed first. I have had chats with some of the pet stores in my town who don't sell mice and when they find out that I breed mice, they always ask if I would breed for them. I always refuse. One of the pet stores near me will do deals on male mice, two for $5. They never mention that males will fight though. I could never supply a place that doesn't know the first thing about mice and their care.

Wendy is a lovely lady, to some she may seem like an animal horder. She has rabbits, guinea pigs, mice, ducks, assorted birds, cats, a dog. I don't know what else but she puts them first. I'm so thankful that I, well... they found me. I listed some of my mice for sale of Trademe and they found me through there and invited me to be part of the club and attend the shows.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

That's so exciting. You're already being a mouse ambassador.  I think you'll find that a small community of mouse fans will start, once the word gets out. They really are delightful pets, and a surprising amount of adults like them, not just kids. I can't wait to hear how the seminar goes. Could you take some pics?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I think only maybe 10 people are going. The Northern Rabbit and Cavy club only just started up as well. Ther was 150 or so animals at the last show, (their very first show), the second one is in September 
I'll be happy to take pickings of whatever is there though, the venue etc. 
I know a fair few people who like mice but I dont know any serious breeders.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, serious breeders have to start somewhere.  I'm sure some of your enthusiasm will rub off. And who could not be enticed by your adorable fluffy ones?

Why don't you contact your local paper and get them to cover the event. It doesn't matter that it may be only a small seminar - it's interesting, and local papers are always looking for unusual content!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I might look at doing that for the next show, I'll run it by Wendy. Get it into the "Events" section, maybe spread the word a bit more. 
I can't wait once I can get started on my black mice, I think then I'll have to come up with some interesting mousery name. Thank you for the compliment, I'm hoping having some baby mice weaned around the time of the show may get more interested in adopting mice. I can't believe how.. "into" mice I have become, I'm rather enthusiastic


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

You're an addict. :lol: They can get to you like that!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Oh don't say that.. Im not allowed to be addicted. I'm meant to downsize but I don't know who to adopt out.. Gah. I'll wait till I get my blacks. I'm so excited to start producing some nice self black mice. My only problem is the father is a fox/tan so when I cull down, there is no guarantee I'll be getting self blacks.. Darn belly fur.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

fab pics I think bandit is my favorite


----------

